# Kieler hat Geburtstag



## AUDSUPERUSER (16 März 2009)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag

:sm24:

Gruss

Audsuperuser

PS: Ich wollte auch mal einen Geburtstagstread starten


----------



## Rainer Hönle (16 März 2009)

Hallo Kieler,

auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Immer ordentlich die Schnapszahl feiern!


----------



## crash (16 März 2009)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Homer79 (16 März 2009)

Von mir auch alles Gute und so.... :sm24:     

:sm20:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 März 2009)

:sm20::sm20::sm20:

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Kieler

:sm20::sm20::sm20:

gruß helmut


----------



## Insane (16 März 2009)

Na dann wünsch ich dir natürlich auch alles gute =)  feier schön


----------



## mst (16 März 2009)

Alles Gute auch von mir!!
:sm20:


----------



## HaDi (16 März 2009)

:sm20:

Alles Gute wünscht HaDi


----------



## Cerberus (16 März 2009)

Von mir auch alles Gute! :sm20:

Und das Feiern nicht vergessen!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 März 2009)

Einen Herzlichen Glückwunsch in den hohen Norden.....


... lass es dir gut gehen....


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 März 2009)

Hallo Kieler,
auch von mir ein :sm20: und :sm24: und Alles Gute ...


----------



## dalbi (16 März 2009)

Auch von mir ALLES GUTE!

:sm20:

Gruss Daniel


----------



## MSB (16 März 2009)

Alles Gute auch von mir!!

:sm20:

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (16 März 2009)

Servus Jörg,

auch von mir die besten Wünsche. 

FA


----------



## lorenz2512 (16 März 2009)

hallo,
auch von mir alles gute, und mach weiter so.


----------



## Kieler (16 März 2009)

*!! Danke !!*

Danke für die vielen Wünsche. Ich werde jetzt alles in die Ecke werfen und noch etwas feiern. ...gerne würde ich Euch ein Bier ausgeben.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (16 März 2009)

Das mit dem Bier kriegen wir doch spätestens beim Forumstreffen hin, oder?
Eventuell sehen wir uns ja auch noch davor (siehe meine PN) zum Üben ;-).


----------



## Kai (16 März 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------



## Solaris (16 März 2009)

auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag!

:sm20::sm20:


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (16 März 2009)

Von mir latürnich auch:

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf zum Burzldag.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Junior (16 März 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute aus dem nicht ganz so hohen Norden.

:sm24:

MfG   Günter.


----------



## diabolo150973 (16 März 2009)

Von mir auch alles Gute an die Förde!!!

Gruß aus Schleswig Holstein von

dia


----------



## Kieler (17 März 2009)

Nochmals vielen Dank an alle. Die Inbetriebnahme wurde nur kurz unterbrochen und werden die BITburger "logisch" verknüpft.


----------

